# Self Storage Man Doors



## Jmb (Oct 3, 2017)

I am dealing with a new self-storage facility.
Under the IBC 2015, ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009

There are 6 self-storage buildings on the site, each building provides entrances doors to corridors that serve all of the storage units, and they are all interior units

As per IBC 2015: 1108.3.1 all of the required accessible storage units of each type are permitted to be located in a single building on the site. That is indeed the case on this project.

In every building on the site, the height of the vision panels in all of the egress/ entrance doors exceed 43” to the bottom of the glazing; there are no side lights

Would all of the buildings be required to provide compliant door vision panels, or just the one building where the accessible storage units are located?


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok I give 

What does an accessible storage unit look like, compared to a non accessible??


----------



## CityKin (Oct 4, 2017)

I just reviewed a storage facility and the only difference between regular and accessible units was the handle height/graspability on the overhead door.


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2017)

The "vision panel" is not required and not required to be accessible IMO...


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2017)

steveray said:


> The "vision panel" is not required and not required to be accessible IMO...


The "vision panel" though maybe not required; if provided, it is required to be accessible IMO...


----------



## Jmb (Oct 4, 2017)

mark handler said:


> The "vision panel" though maybe not required; if provided, it is required to be accessible IMO...


Thanks Mark.
I agree that the vision panel is not required, but if provided it should be at the correct height, even in the buildings not required to provide accessible storage units


----------



## classicT (Oct 4, 2017)

Jmb said:


> Thanks Mark.
> I agree that the vision panel is not required, but if provided it should be at the correct height, even in the buildings not required to provide accessible storage units


If installed, it should be installed correctly. Just because a patron may not require an accessible type unit, does not preclude the need for accessible type features on doors.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 4, 2017)

Required to be placed at the code required height if provided.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 4, 2017)

_ICC/ANSI A117.1-2009 section 404.1 Doors and Doorways:
Doors and doorways that are part of the accessible route shall comply with section 404.

Vision Lites is this section (404.2.10)_


----------



## steveray (Oct 5, 2017)

Frost the vision panel and then no one is discriminated against...But if you want to keep them, I would say all of the buildings probably need to be accessible at least to enter and exit, even if there are no accessible units...


----------



## north star (Oct 6, 2017)

*& ~ &*

jmb,

Was there a set of Project Plans with the Vision Lites on it?
Install instructions, ...plans stamped & signed by an RDP,
...applicable Codes & Standards listed on the Project Plans ?

*& ~ &*


----------



## Jmb (Oct 17, 2017)

north star said:


> *& ~ &*
> 
> jmb,
> 
> ...


Yes north star, there were approved plans, with code data and year listed on plans, RDP stamp and signature, and compliant vision lites in the doors on the plans.
As far as install instructions, I am not sure if you mean field install of the vision lites. The doors came from the supplier with the vision lites already in the doors


----------

